# Drakensang



## NachtkindFX (2. August 2008)

Hallo

Der Blasclient erkennt Drakensang, noch nicht.

Die Exe heißt:   drakensang.exe

Hammer Game übrigends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Blasclient erkennt Drakensang, noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BLASC einfach neu starten.


----------



## NachtkindFX (2. August 2008)

Sauber! Direkt mal Testen!

*testet*

Geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!


----------

